# Londinium L1 loose steam arm



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was around at my sons this morning and he showed me that the steam arm on the L1 was a bit loose. Could I remember what to do to tighten it.....not a chance so I thought someone (anyone) more gifted than I in the spanners department might tell me what to do. Also, I can remember various conversations about high bite points. I made a 16 gm shot and immediately noticed the bite point was exceptionally high, so much so that I could only take 31 gms of liquid out (it did dribble a little more once I had pulled the cup away but it looked so thin and watery and unpleasant). @The Systemic Kidchanged the seals around a year ago and we used the proper Londinium seals and grease. Even then, the bite point was not spot on though I think, from time to time it could be better than at other times. Does any other L1 owner have the same issue and any suggestions as to what to do next please?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dave , it looks like the entire valve is loose, if it is it will require the locknut on the inside of the machine to be tightened


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was never very adventurous Frank. I had hoped that your advice would be all it was, so at some point this week will take the side off and have an explore! Many thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Dave , it looks like the entire valve is loose, if it is it will require the locknut on the inside of the machine to be tightened


 Plus one for that. Take top panel off and tighten the lock nut.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@The Systemic Kid Top or side?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is the high grab anything to be concerned over? Am I right in thinking that the high grab should not affect the amount of water able to be extracted?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Take side panel off and see if you can access the locking nut sufficiently. Think the top brace might get in the way for side access


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Short answer - no. As long as it's not slipping, nothing to worry about


----------

